# U-verse Vs Dish



## df12051 (Aug 12, 2004)

Gang,

Moving soon and have the chance to geting away from Windstream telephone.

New area is ATT coveage and I currently have my cell service with ATT thus have an account.

Tell me why I should *not* use U-Verse. I have Dish and am out of contract with them and so can drop them. I have been very satisfied with Dish until cloud cover and not having local Weather Channel.

I only want 2 choice Dish or U-Verse and I know what I know about it. Tell me about YOUR U-verse experiences. Ya I know ATT CS stinks but if the product is good I am retired with hours open to spend on line gettting the to make it work, God's wrath on the ungodly is a ritired guy with time on his hands.

Appreciate all respnse giving in the vien requested.

Dave


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I used to sell U-VERSE door to door and had to know pretty much everything about competitors. U-VERSE is leading the way in Fiber optics. But if you can afford it then I would get Verizon FIos


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

FIOS is da chit but I have never heard of it available in Texas, guess I should start looking. I have had uverse for 4 years with zero complaints. 

Not sure what weather your are talking about but you do not get your local on the 8's on the weather channel w/uverse


Sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

StinkBait said:


> FIOS is da chit but I have never heard of it available in Texas, guess I should start looking.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk.


I have it in Rowlett (near Dallas) and several other places around here have FIOS


----------



## czbrian (Aug 16, 2011)

I have Uverse at my apartment. The picture is great and the internet is fast. I have no complaints about the quality of the product. However, it can get a little pricey once the initial introductory pricing ends. After the introductory pricing ends, you will need to call them to say its costing you too much and you would like a discount otherwise you will need to cancel the service. Then they will knock $20 or so off you bill for 6 months and you will have to repeat the process at the end of that discount period.


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

U-verse here, bundled phone,cable,and internet...no problems.


----------

